# 2010 Nissan Maxima



## Carameldelight (Jan 18, 2017)

My 2010 Maxima has 74000 miles . As I was driving it 2 wks ago it shut off.No warning. I was able to pull over. Tried to crank it and it sputtered and shut off. Did this about 5 times. Then it crank up and I was able to drive it home with no issues. Took it to Nissan for a diagnostic test. They found no issues. This is the 3rd time this has happened. This issue started this past summer. Always shuts off unexpectedly but will crank after 5-10 attempts. And it happens sporadically. The car will run fine for 3 months, shut off (and deal with this for 20 min) and then drive fine for another 3 mos. Anybody know what this may be? I'm at my wits end.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Happened to me this summer and it was my crankshaft sensor. Seems to affect a number of Nissan models. There is also a camshaft sensor that can cause similar problems. Normally you should have a malfunction code pop up, but apparently sometimes they do not. It occurred when I was pulling away from a stop at an intersection-- rather scary going through it with no power. Would not start again. Worried about flooding the engine. Waited a few more minutes at the side of the road, and then it started up again. 
Got a malfunction for the crank sensor. Had it changed at Nissan dealer couple of days later and been fine ever since. Hopefully yours can be fixed as easily and its not a more complicated issue.


----------



## Garcia (Apr 4, 2017)

Very useful info here


----------

